# satin x texel *PICS* 03/08 Funny spot, jajaja



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello!!!

Gummy has been dady again 









Mum is Linn, an argente satin. 









They are 7 babies, I put their pics ^^




























Honeybee is like a dutch, jajaj


















Cocoon is white :O


















I hope you like ^^


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice litter!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I love Gummy!
And he produced some nice babies  Was the name-theme "drinks"? ^^ Glühwein is a great name for a mouse :lol:


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks!!! jejejej

Serena, yes! jejejej, they are names of cocktails, I love this theme, ajjaja

I have a doe with other name of cocktail, Chocoreta, jajaj


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Very cute babies!! Congratulations! :love1


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like Red Sky is gonna have some very interesting markings


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks!!!! :lol:

Yes, Red Sky has only the head, like a V, jejjejej

And BEW? How is possible? it´s caused by piebald? :O


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rob Roy almost looks like a rumpwhite! Lovely babies, I love how they all have names already!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet that Cocoon has a spot on her somewhere, but for now she sure looks like piebald-based BEW.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

By the moment he is all white, without spot 

Yesterday's photos


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

New pics!!

There are a surprise with Glühwein, jajaja














































Satin??? :O













































Little spot!!! jajajaj


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I would say so!! Congratulations


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes?? do you seem satin?? 

I did not expect! jajajja

I´m exited! :lol:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

lovely mice!!!!!

you also take really good photos! perhaps you should enter the monthly photo contest? ;D


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Satin! And a funny cheek spot!


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks beautifull!!

I want to take any pics fhoto contest, I try it, jejejjeej


----------

